# Foundation class Show Question?



## rosepony (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all Shetland pony people,

There is a show coming up in Feb. that has Foundation halter classes, along with the usual Classic and Modern halter classes, but no performance Foundation classes. My question is this: If a pony is shown in Foundation halter, can he be shown in the Classic Country driving class at that show?

Thanks,

Rose


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 31, 2010)

If there is no foundation performance classes, then yes you can show in the open classic performance classes.


----------



## rosepony (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, for answering my question, exspony!


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 5, 2010)

did you get my PM Rose?


----------



## rosepony (Feb 10, 2010)

JWC Sr. No, I didn't get your PM... Tyr again please. Thanks.


----------

